
Is This New App an Uber Killer? - hariis
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/new-app-uber-killer-prashin-chaturvedi?trk=mp-author-card
======
gj352
If you could, at the same time, clean up the taxis so that they're not
disgusting then potentially yes. But the difference between an Uber vehicle
and the standard taxi in NYC is so alarming that I think Arro is actually
solving the wrong problem.

